# Remote Desktop bei WinXP



## puschel (5. Februar 2004)

Servus Zusammen!

Ich hab da mal ne Frage..... ;-)

Und zwar, hat von euch schonmal jemand mit der Remote Desktop Funktion unter WinXP (Pro) gearbeitet?

Ich kenn mich in meinem Bekanntenkreis (relativ) am besten mit PCs aus, und da heißt´s bei Problemen dann immer: "Kannst du nur mal kurz vorbeikommen...?"
Tja, und da dachte ich wäre diese Funktion eine gute Erleichterung. 
Es gäbe aber auch noch Tools wie PCAnywhere. Hat da auch schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht?

Bin für jeden Post dankbar!

Greets,

Puschel


----------



## fluessig (5. Februar 2004)

Womit ich sehr gute Erfahrungen -allerdings nur im LAN- gemacht hab ist VNC. Ist freeware, bietet keinen überflüssigen Schnickschnack - geht mit jedem Windows und mit Linux.

VNC Seite


----------



## Backdraft (5. Februar 2004)

PCAnywhere finde ich zu langsam und zu aufgebläht. Selbst im lokalen Netzwerk ist es nicht so der Brüller.

Ich nutze selber auch VNC. Sehr schön daran ist es, das ich es mit Linux und Windows nutzen kann. Selbst über eine Internetverbindung ist VNC recht stabil. Hier und da mal nen Pixelfehler, aber ansonsten schon ok.

Ich würde aber bei VNC empfehlen den Port der Verbindung zu ändern und natürlich nen vernünftiges Passwort verwenden.


----------



## puschel (5. Februar 2004)

Gibt´s da auch sowas wie ein HOwTo, ich kenn mich da leider "nullinger" aus auf dem Sektor  

Danke schonmal!

Greets, Puschel


----------



## Konstantin Gross (5. Februar 2004)

Normal wird hier alles erklärt.


----------



## Tim C. (5. Februar 2004)

Hat Real VNC irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber Tight VNC ?


----------



## puschel (5. Februar 2004)

Hmmm, und mit der Windows-eigenen Remote-Funktion hat noch keiner Erfahrungen gemacht, oder kann mit Tipps geben?

Puschel_1


----------



## fluessig (5. Februar 2004)

Ein HowTo für VNC?
1. Auf beiden Rechnern die Software installieren. Derjenige auf dessen PC zugegriffen werden soll _muß_ die Servervariante installieren, der andere kann auch den Server installieren, der Client genügt jedoch.
2. Der Serverrechner gibt in der Software ein Passwort ein, um sich vor unerwünschten Zugriffen zu schützen (wird glaub ich schon während dem Setup verlangt)
3. Der Client startet den VNC Viewer und gibt die Adresse/den Namen des Servers an. Im 2ten Fenster muß er dessen Passwort eintippen. 

Jetzt siehst du den Desktop des Servers auf deinem Rechner - einfacher ist das kaum hinzubekommen!


----------



## KleinerMichi (5. Februar 2004)

Also die Remote Fuktion von Windows ist nicht schlecht, vorallem sicher da du dich über Kerberos authentifizierst.
Es ist als ob du dich vor Ort anmeldest, hat den Nachteil das der Hilfesuchender nicht gleichzeitig angemeldet sein kann. Du verwendest "quasi" die Benutzer wechseln Funktion von Windows. Ist glaub ich nicht das was du suchst...

Wenn du den Desktop, bzw. das Problem sehen möchtest (z.B. eine Fehlermeldung) musst du etwas anderes Verwenden.
z.B. VNC Vorteil, klein und kann alles - Nachteil: du musst was installieren, und es ist mittlerweile knackbar

oder was ich bevorzuge Netmeeting:
Ist in Win XP integriert, keine Fremdsoftware. Man muss sich auch nicht beim MS "Telefonbuch" anmelden, erleichtert allerdings das suchen des anderen.
Du kannst da den Desktop freigeben lassen und kannst somit alles komplett steuern. Hier findest du in der Windowshilfe auch einiges dazu.

greetz 

 

ps. einfach weiterfragen wenn netmeeting interesant ist


----------



## puschel (5. Februar 2004)

Jupp, das hört sich doch genau nach dem an was ich suche!

Bitte mehr und genauere Infos zu NetMeeting! Wäre echt klasse, wenn das so klappt!


Merci schonmal im Voraus


Greets,

Puschel


----------



## puschel (6. Februar 2004)

Ach ja, und bei VNC nochmal, muss ich da bei meiner Firewall irgendwelche Ports freigeben?

Danke nochmal!

Puschel


----------



## puschel (9. Februar 2004)

*push*


----------



## puschel (9. Februar 2004)

*push*


----------



## oglimmer (9. Februar 2004)

Vorsicht VNC überträgt die Logindaten unverschlüsselt!

Wenn jemand den Verkehr mitprotokoliert, dann hat er unbeschränkten Zugriff auf den VNC-Server 

VNC *muss* daher über SSH getunnelt werden! Siehe dazu google.

Ich würde drigend davon abraten, VNC ohne Verschlüsslung zu verwenden!

Gruß
Oli


----------



## fluessig (1. März 2004)

> Hat Real VNC irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber Tight VNC ?



Ist mir neulich aufgefallen:
Bei Tight VNC kann man verschiedene Kompressionsarten bei der Darstellung wählen (im 100MBit LAN egal, aber über Internet relevant). 
Bei RealVNC hab ich das noch nicht entdeckt.


----------

